# FATHER'S DAY "CHILL AND GRILL" SAT. JUNE 16, 2012



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTT


:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE RUSTY AND THE FIRME CLASSICS :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

69 impala said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE RUSTY AND THE FIRME CLASSICS :thumbsup:


:h5: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ANGEL AND THE LOYALTY ONE'S!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ANGEL AND THE LOYALTY ONE'S!!!


always here for a good homie back to the top you go


----------



## chino68 (Feb 9, 2010)

TO THE TOP! FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

chino68 said:


> TO THE TOP! FOR THE HOMIES


:wave: Q-VO CHINO THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin: WHATS UP MEMO "THE MAYOR"!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ANGEL AND THE LOYALTY ONE'S!!![/QUOTE]gonna try and make it homie always down and ready to support........to the top!!


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

I didnt make it last year cuz I was sick but ill be there this year...TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


What up Homie


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

RUSTY 36 said:


> "FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

chino68 said:


> TO THE TOP! FOR THE HOMIES


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

theloyaltyones said:


> RUSTY 36 said:
> 
> 
> > :h5: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ANGEL AND THE LOYALTY ONE'S!!![/QUOTE]gonna try and make it homie always down and ready to support........to the top!!
> ...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

MR50CHEVY said:


> I didnt make it last year cuz I was sick but ill be there this year...TTT


:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MR50CHEVY "THE HOOD LIFE"!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

69 impala said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5: THANKS HOMIE FOR KEEPING IT TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

RUSTY 36 said:


> theloyaltyones said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS DOWN HERE HOMIE!!!
> ...


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

theloyaltyones said:


> RUSTY 36 said:
> 
> 
> > :x: gonna make it happen
> ...


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: THANKS HOMIE FOR KEEPING IT TO THE TOP!!!


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

69 impala said:


> theloyaltyones said:
> 
> 
> > :facepalm:what's this got to roll down for this one homie. Need more L1's
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :biggrin: WHATS UP MEMO "THE MAYOR"!!!


SEE YOU THERE RUSTY:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

69 impala said:


> What up Homie


QUE ONDA ANGEL:biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

theloyaltyones said:


> 69 impala said:
> 
> 
> > :yes: ...ill be down there homie my bro will drive his ride down there :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> SEE YOU THERE RUSTY:thumbsup:


:h5: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT MEMO AND TRAFFIC!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

69 impala said:


> :h5: :thumbsup:


:wave:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT for Firme Classics CC :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

theloyaltyones said:


> 69 impala said:
> 
> 
> > :yes: ...ill be down there homie my bro will drive his ride down there :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

69 impala said:


> theloyaltyones said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks right. Fool tell him to put the wires on :rofl:
> ...


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

RUSTY 36 said:


> theloyaltyones said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIE!!!
> ...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTT for Firme Classics CC :thumbsup:


uffin: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT WESTCOASTLOWRIDER AND DISTINCTIONS!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

69 impala said:


> T T T



:run:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

69 impala said:


> T T T


:wave: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

69 impala said:


> T T T


:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

bump!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:Q-VO HOMIE!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What up Rusty just got back from Vegas homie. BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## CJBANDRES (Mar 4, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:WHATS UP BIG ANDY!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


>


 TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

69 impala said:


> What up Rusty just got back from Vegas homie. BUMP TO THE TOP


:biggrin:THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## CJBANDRES (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM FIRME CLASSICS!!!!!!!!!!!!TTT



RUSTY 36 said:


> "FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

AM BUMP t~t~t~ uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT :biggrin:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM FIRME CLASSICS!!!!!!!!!!!!TTT


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LATINS FINEST!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> AM BUMP t~t~t~ uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...
:h5:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
6 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## CJBANDRES (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_Prestige car club will be there for sure._


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TOP THE TOP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

prestige said:


> _Prestige car club will be there for sure._


:h5:THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT "PRESTIGE CAR CLUB" SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

mrmc1959 said:


> TOP THE TOP


:wave:WHATS UP MIKE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT Est CRUZIERS...


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Let's do this! Hope everyone can make it out this year thanks to all riders for your support these past years. It's time to get our grub on and check out some clean rides!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


J B said:


> Let's do this! Hope everyone can make it out this year thanks to all riders for your support these past years. It's time to get our grub on and check out some clean rides!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


J B said:


> Let's do this! Hope everyone can make it out this year thanks to all riders for your support these past years. It's time to get our grub on and check out some clean rides!


----------



## ROYALFANTASIES82 (Apr 17, 2012)

A homie ill be there fo sho homie coming from ROYAL FANTASIES CC


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TO THE FUCKEN TOP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............








AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.












WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ROYALFANTASIES82 said:


> A homie ill be there fo sho homie coming from ROYAL FANTASIES CC


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT "ROYAL FANTASIES" SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

69 impala said:


> TO THE FUCKEN TOP FOR THE HOMIES


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> :nicoderm:


Q-VO "LATIN LUXURY"


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY
> ...


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:wave:


RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:WHATS UP BIG ANDY!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

:thumbsup: Whats up Angel


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T :x:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> ttt





lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T :x:





Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:THANKS FOR THE BUMP GUY'S!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

J B said:


> :thumbsup: Whats up Angel


What up fool you ready


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

RUSTY 36 said:


> "FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roll call time to line up you know the loyalty one's will be there homies.:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 474979


TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

BUMP BUMP TO THE TOP.

SO WHAT FOOL RUSTY READY TO ROLL


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> :h5: TTT!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> TTT :drama: :thumbsup:


Q-VO JB:h5:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE HOMIE !!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Whats up Rusty lets make it happen once again! :nicoderm:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> :thumbsup:


 SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 THE HOMIE !!!!


:thumbsup:THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> Whats up Rusty lets make it happen once again! :nicoderm:


:h5:SIMON, ITS IN AND CRACKING!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: TTT !!!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

BUMP! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: TTT !!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave: TTT !!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds like a good place to show up too


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YUP IT A COOL SPOT


visionquest23 said:


> sounds like a good place to show up too


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

THIS SAT MAY 19TH HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup: Hope to see everyone there


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## ROYALFANTASIES82 (Apr 17, 2012)

TTT A homie every year it gets better and better see you out there


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

visionquest23 said:


> sounds like a good place to show up too


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> YUP IT A COOL SPOT


Q-VO ANDY


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ROYALFANTASIES82 said:


> TTT A homie every year it gets better and better see you out there


:yes: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIE!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:TTT!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

The chill and grill Ttt homies


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Sporty 67 for the Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

For shure homies ttt


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

ALMOST TIME HOMIES


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

69 impala said:


> ALMOST TIME HOMIES


:yes:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...
uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup: FROM HAPPY TIMES EVENTS Q VO RUSTY


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy Times said:


> TO THE TOP :thumbsup: FROM HAPPY TIMES EVENTS Q VO RUSTY


:wave:WHATS UP LOUIE!!! THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Bump it :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:boink:BUMP IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: TO THE TOP FOR THE "CHILL AND GRILL"uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...
uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Bump


:thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...
uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Couple more weeks to go! Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP!!!! TTT FROM GOODTIMES I.E


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

87euro said:


> BUMP!!!! TTT FROM GOODTIMES I.E


:thumbsup: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOODTIMES I.E!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: BUMP!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Chill n grill


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> :drama:


uffin:THANKS FOR THE BUMP LOCO!!!:420:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Chill n grill


:naughty: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...
uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

see you there homie


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ernie said:


> see you there homie


:h5:THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ERNIE AND THE NITEOWLS!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

DISTINCTIONS CC LA said:


> TTMFT


:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

69 impala said:


> T T T


:wave:QVO HOMIE!!! ITS ALMOST TIME...:naughty:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...
uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BOOM!1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

BOOM! said:


> Bump


 HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:wave: QVO ONARTIO CLASSICS!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:WHATS UP HOMIE!!! THANKS FOR THE BUMP CLASSIC STYLE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...
uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blvd Ray (Jun 15, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

to the top


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup: Hope everyone is ready for this saturday!


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT...:thumbsup:_


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> TTT!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE BUMP STYLISTICS!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Blvd Ray said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


:wave:WHATS RAY "THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT TRUCHA"


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> to the top


 QVO JOE THANKS FOR THE BUMP GOODTIMES!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

oldslow85 said:


> _TTT...:thumbsup:_


:naughty: HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:









THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO NO DRAMA PLEASE!!! THANKS...
uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD, HAVE A FUN TIME.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> SOUNDS GOOD, HAVE A FUN TIME.


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT ITS GOING TO B A NICE DAY IN THE 909


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP!!!! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## NITEOWLS63 (May 17, 2009)

HOLD ON HOMIE WE WILL FLY YOU TO THE TOP!!! YOU NO THE NITE OWLS WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

getting everything ready for tomorrow


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> TTT ITS GOING TO B A NICE DAY IN THE 909


whats up dawggy


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Loaded up ready to GRILL hope to see you all out there :wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

11:50 still getting everything ready


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Chilling at the park.


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Had a good time. Thank-you!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

we had a great time........TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR TO THE TOP FOR FIRME CLASSICS.......


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you to all of you that came out and supported making it another great show. Also Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TRAFFIC "CAR"CLUB Had a good time.
Thanks alot!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS I.E. had a great time. Thank you Firme Classics for the hospitality, great food and great music! Looking forward to next years event :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REALMAN SCREENNAME (Sep 2, 2011)

:inout:


RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. had a great time. Thank you Firme Classics for the hospitality, great food and great music! Looking forward to next years event :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo Nuestro C.C. had a good time. Ty.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Thanks to FIRME CLASSICS .... We all had a great time... much respect from the GOODTIMES fam !:thumbsup:_


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

guss68imp said:


> TRAFFIC "CAR"CLUB Had a good time.
> Thanks alot!


:yes:YEA WE DID! FIRME CLASSICS DOIN IT BIG, GRACIAS FOR EVERYTHING!!!:thumbsup:TTT!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

GOODTIMES,,,,,, HAD A GOODTIME!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

FIRME CLASSICS FAMILY WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING, WE HAD A FIRME TIME WITH ALL OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY ON A BEAUTIFUL DAY AT THE PARK!:thumbsup: "HAPPY FATHERS DAY" :biggrin:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

WE WILL POST MORE PICTURES SOON!!!:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

nice pics we had a good time. thanks homie


----------

